# Eigene TagLibs noch zeitgemäß?



## Fats (15. Apr 2010)

Hallo miteinander!

Sagt mal, ist Bau und Verwendung von eigenen TagLibs eigentlich noch zeitgemäß? Oder gibt es dafür inzwischen was anderes? Die Technik ist ja nun auch schon etwas älter. Mir gehts im Prinzip darum, ein bissle in eigenen JavaKlassen "rumzurödeln" und dann eine HTML-Ausgabe an das JSP zurückzuliefern. Von der Sache her würden eigene TagLibs eigentlich super passend sein. Ich will mich nur nicht lynchen lassen, wenn ich Techniken aus der Kreidezeit verwende ;-)

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## maki (15. Apr 2010)

Genaugenommen sind JSP im allgemeinen nicht mehr Zeitgemäss


----------



## Fats (15. Apr 2010)

Ok, und was nimmt man dann sinnvollerweise, wenn man sich jetzt nicht in Struts, Spring, XYfaces oder solche Schwergewichte einarbeiten will? 

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## maki (15. Apr 2010)

Seit JSF 2.0 ist JSP von Sun offiziell für Tot erklärt worden 

Kannst ja JSF mit Facelets nehmen, oder Wicket, oder eines der 3 Millionen anderen Frameworks da draussen


----------



## Fats (15. Apr 2010)

All right! Danke!

hmmm .... Du hast es so schön gesagt: "eines der 3 Millionen anderen Frameworks da draussen". Ich hab mittlerweile komplett den Überblick verloren und kann nicht mal mehr in den Ansätzen einschätzen, was geeignet ist! Hängt ja sicherlich wie üblich auch vom Anwendungsfall und den Bedürfnissen ab. 

Java hab ich mittlerweile ganz gern. Die Art und Struktur gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich will mich auch irgendwie nicht zum 100sten mal in irgendwelche System einarbeiten und nach Monaten "lernen" feststellen, dass es a) doch nichts taugt b) keinen mehr interessiert oder c) das Projekt nicht weitergeführt wird und stirbt.

Gibt es da Empfehlungen?

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## kidsos (15. Apr 2010)

Ich bin da momentan an einem ähnlichen Punkt angelangt. Ich, für meinen Teil, halte mich da gern an Referenz- oder grüßere Projekte, wie z.B. JSF. Das hat den Vorteil, dass sie weiter verbreitet sind als kleinere Frameworks und dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie mal irgendwann "Aussterben", gering ist. Außerdem ist die dahinterstehende Community bei der Weiterentwicklung mit eingebunden (zumindestens glaube ich das).

Vielleicht ist das auch einfach nur eine Anfängerirrtum. Ich muss mich da jedenfalls nicht in dieses oder jenes Framework reinstürzen, auch wenn ich es von der Idee her toll finde. Aktuelle beschäftige ich mich z.B. mit dem GWT und den XML-Möglichkeiten von Java und bin da noch mächtig am lernen. Wenn ich das Projekt mal abgeschlossen habe, möchte ich mich dann mit der JSF-Umsetzung des Projekts beschäftigen. Man sollte sich da am Anfang, nur auf etwa 1-2 Frameworks konzentrieren. Wenn man die gut beherrscht, kanns auch etwas komplexer werden.

So ist jedenfalls meine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Apr 2010)

Omg - allgemeine Verwirrung => ich schließe mich an. Netbeans erlaubt mir das erstellen einer [c]JSF JSP Page[/c], ist dass das JSF wovon wir reden?! Verwirrend finde ich da nur: ich bekomme entweder eine jsp-seite (mit jsp-syntax) oder eine jspx(mit xml-syntax) dabei heraus. Ich dachte ich kapiere es iwann mal, aber ich glaube von dem Thema bin ich noch weit entfernt ;(


----------

